# Time to get lean



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Firstly, hello to all. Im new to this forum, but not training or the "sport" of BB. Recently I wanted to find a UK based muscle forum, as the one's I normally visit are all based in the you es of ay (MD & RX Muscle). After looking at another site I decided to go with UKMuscle, as the forum layout is sensible & usable. Anyway, enough waffling

I'm here looking for help/advice. Ive been training seriously for some time now. Im consistent with my meals (always seem to struggle with weekend, as my actions aren't dictated by my working day) & very rarely miss a training session. Im due to fly out to Florida around Aug 20th for a 2 week theme park type holiday (peppered with visits to Golds gyms, of course  ) & have made the decision, this holiday I shall look the best I ever have. The reason? Well, apart from never "peeling back the duvet" to see what lies beneath (ie get lean) Im holidaying with 10 others & I am known as a gym bunny, so I need to look the part. I have 15 weeks from 7th May to turn my dreams into a reality. There is also a BNBF show local to me at the start of Aug so if I think I look good enough, I may just throw my hat in for that too. Basically, Im looking to remove fat while maintaining what ever little muscle I have

Current stats: 30 yrs old. 6'0. Im around 200lbs but unsure as I don't have scales (purchasing some this weekend) oh & Im a Veg-e! Yes I know Ive chosen the wrong hobby but once the bugs got you, its got you. Its not due to principles when it comes to not eating meat, I have never eaten it, even as a baby/toddler. I always spat it out or "pouched" it in my cheeks & produced it once the meal was over. Ive even been through Hypnotherapy to remove the gagging reflex I created sub-consciously when eating meat. Im fully aware palate's change over time & hoped mine would change for the better & accept/like meat. Unfortunately even after Hypno, which did remove the gagging reflex, I still dont like the taste of meat.

My plan is to upload pics of where I am now, along with current diet & training schedule. Hopefully I'll get chance to take & upload the pics this weekend. Im under no false pretences, this will probably be one of the hardest things I'll of done, but Im mentally prepared & ready for the challenge.

I will happily accept comments, constructive criticism & any form of help others choose to send my way, which I will thank anyone\everyone for in advance.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Right. Ive not taken any pics yet, need to grow a pair & get it done. Honestly, Im a little scared of what I will see in the pics, as Im sure there's a distance between how I feel I look & how I actually look. That said regardless of my current condition I will hopefully achieve a level of BF I am happy with over the next 15weeks (I doubt I will put any new mass on between now & D-day, so I need to best present what I have). I have typed up my current diet see below:

6:30AM - 1 serving of Nutrisport Isolate

9:30AM - 300g Low Fat Cottage Cheese

30 Almonds

Cup o Tea

12:30PM - 300g Low Fat Cottage Cheese

30 Almonds

Cup o Tea

3:00PM - 300mls Pasteurised Egg Whites

2 whole eggs (boiled)

100g brown rice

Big serving of Broccoli, Cauliflower & Green Beans

5:00ishPM Train

6:30ish - PWO Shake: 1 serving of Nutrisport Isolate

7:30 - 8:30 - Whatever my girlfriend cooks for me! + 300mls Pasteurised Egg Whites. Soon this will be changing to my 3PM meal

Before Bed: 1 serving of Nutrisport Isolate:

Taken with 250mls milk (so its nice & thick)

That is the diet Im hoping will allow me to drop BF. Not worked out the macros or Kcals yet. Im also purchasing a manual treadmill for early morning, low intesity, fasted state cardio this weekend. I presume I'll need to do the cardio 5-7 days per week? Probably hard to answer without you lot seeing how fat I am. Pics will follow, I promise!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck mate

What if at half 7 your mrs cooks you a fry up? Or buys you a quarter pounder with cheese meal from McD's+a double cheese?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> What if at half 7 your mrs cooks you a fry up? Or buys you a quarter pounder with cheese meal from McD's+a double cheese?


We usually eat pretty clean, like lastnite she whipped up a vege stir fry + 6 hard boiled eggs (whites). And a big mac has never passed my lips! (Im a vege).


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Any thoughts on protein content per egg? I'm guesstimating 5-6?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I might be wrong bt a whole egg is rufferly 7/8g egg white is 3/4, also to change from the last shake of the day can you eat quork? It's a slow releasing protein but like cottage cheese but I find and think it takes a hell of a lot better


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

Raeno said:


> Any thoughts on protein content per egg? I'm guesstimating 5-6?


Seems a good guesstimate to me. iirc the eggs i buy state 11.9g protein per 100g and 100g worked out to be roughly 2 medium eggs. Sure someone will correct us if we're wrong.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> I might be wrong bt a whole egg is rufferly 7/8g egg white is 3/4, also to change from the last shake of the day can you eat quork? It's a slow releasing protein but like cottage cheese but I find and think it takes a hell of a lot better


I was under the impression ALL of the protein came from the white & the yolk is all fat?? Never tried quork (sounds like a character from star trek) but I will now


----------



## staffy_91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Raeno said:


> I was under the impression ALL of the protein came from the white & the yolk is all fat?? Never tried quork (sounds like a character from star trek) but I will now


No there is protein in the Yolk too.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

staffy_91 said:


> No there is protein in the Yolk too.


Shy*t. Ive always thought all protein came from the white. Ooops. Now I understand why I need 8-12 whites & not 6 whites (aiming for a minimum 30g of protein per meal)


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Still not taken any pics yet but I have finally started doing Cardio. First thing everyday on an empty stomach, 45mins of Low Intensity Solid State Cardio. From what Ive read I believe a "fat burning zone" can be achieved if I keep my heart rate between 115-130 beats per minute. So I went out & purchased a second hand manual treadmill, along with a Polar FT1 heart rate monitor. Usually takes me about 5mins to elevate my BPM (beats per minute) up to 120, then I alter my pace to maintain 120 BPM as the cardio progress's. I'll do an hour on weekends (still first thing, on an empty stomach) as Im not pushed for time.

I would like to do more cardio on a weekday but Im up @ 5AM as it is. Cardio til 5:45, shower etc & get ready for work. Out the door for 6. On site for 6:30, work til 4:30. Hit the gym about 5ish to train, so Im leaving 11 or so hours between cardio & weights, Ive been told 8 is the minimum (if you want to achieve decent performance during both sessions)

Ive also worked out my Macro's & Kcals:



Ive been following this diet for about 4-5 weeks, only been cardio'ing for 11 days. Prior to this I havent done cardio for at least a year. Im surprised to say Im already seeing a change & have another 10 weeks to go. Any comments/advise on the diet would be awesome, ie do I need to change anything or continue doing what Im doing? Never tried to get lean before so all this is new to me. I appreciate without pics of my current condition its probably impossible to answer my questions. I MUST TAKE PICS THIS WEEKEND!

Cut Diet 2012.pdf


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm, posted an update last nite but its still not appeared yet. It had attachments (a jpg & pdf), if that makes an difference? I know the post needs to be approved by a mod, how long does it usually take?


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

what type of trainign plan you going to follow?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Raeno said:


> Any thoughts on protein content per egg? I'm guesstimating 5-6?


I think a raw whole egg not organic or free range has about 5.5g of protein, also look into Hemp protein seeing as your a veggie. Bewarned though it tastes like liquid grass lol.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

How do I contact a mod to find out why last nites post hasn't appeared yet??

EDIT: The post has appeared now


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

james2011 said:


> what type of trainign plan you going to follow?


I train 5 days per week, mon-fri. Try to keep my sets to a max of 10 for a big body part (shoulders, back, legs, chest) but its hard as I love to train  Calves, Bi's & Tri's set count is max of 8. Rep range is anything from 4-8, depending on how I feel or what Im aiming for on the set. I Take weekends off

Its only been 12 days of AM cardio so I may be speaking a little too soon but Im surprised my energy levels havent declined in the gym. Granted Im falling asleep on the sofa for 9:30 but what do I expect gettin up at before 5AM.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> I think a raw whole egg not organic or free range has about 5.5g of protein, also look into Hemp protein seeing as your a veggie. Bewarned though it tastes like liquid grass lol.


I'm not restricting my protein to non-animal sources Phoenix. The only reason I dont eat meat is cos I dont like it. If the Hemp protein had a better amino profile than other proteins Id be on it, but I havent heard good things about non-animal based proteins & the liquid grass doesnt sound too appealing either. I tried to design a diet where the protein sources are "complete" (ie contain all the essential amino acids) & I dont think non-animal based proteins are complete


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Agent David said:


> Seems a good guesstimate to me. iirc the eggs i buy state 11.9g protein per 100g and 100g worked out to be roughly 2 medium eggs. Sure someone will correct us if we're wrong.


this is why i find it funny when people say I cant spend 9.99 on one kg of whey protein with a 78% protein content ill just eat eggs for protein intake.

One word

Eggbound


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> this is why i find it funny when people say I cant spend 9.99 on one kg of whey protein with a 78% protein content ill just eat eggs for protein intake.
> 
> One word
> 
> Eggbound


About being "eggbound"

I used to eat alot more of my egg whites, as opposed to drinking them as I do now, used to eat at least 20+ per day. That did slow things down abit but I used to eat a couple of prunes/dates/figs with my egg white meals (figs are really nice!) which seemed to do the trick. Then I started to read up about Fibre & I ditched the figs etc. Now, twice daily, I take a 5ml scoop of Psyllium husk (http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks?affil=mpppc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=CPPqy-Ox17AC****fAodvwzN2Q), along with a 5ml scoop of Wheat Bran (http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2855&prodid=3674&cid=434) mixed together with about 200mls of water. One fibre source is soluble, the other is in-soluble, which I believe should give me the best "clear out formula".

My fibre supplementation/formula + about a gallon of water a day & Im a happy man when it comes to all things toilet  If anyone is experiencing any difficulties when it comes to dropping the kids off at the pool, give this a try. Its a cheap formula & every single person Ive advised has reported success


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Little piccies of my cardio set up:



The laptop on the ironing board is a MUST! I honestly dont think I would be able to enjoy my cardio as much as I have been, if it wouldnt have been for Boardwalk Empire, Season 1. Most mornings I end up spending more time on the treadmill than I should & Im late for work, I just cant leave an episode half way through. Ive also got series 2 lined up ready to go  Cardio is most enjoyable in those circumstances


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Any comments on the diet on page 1 peeps?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Hmmmm, no opinions on the diet, from anyone?

I got my training partner to take a couple of pic of my back last night:



As you can see Ive still got alot of fat to loose. Also took some pics of my legs this morning:

Pre cardio



Post cardio:



I know I need more pics for peeps to make a proper assessment, but I cant help but ask questions:

Do I need to up the cardio? Currently doing 45mins, mon-fri, on an empty stomach, first thing in the morning. 1hr on Sat & Sun, stil first thing, on an empty stomach.

Do I need to drop my carbs further? Currently on 100grams a day.

Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

No, i dont think you need to up the cardio. You will get extremely bored doing 45mins fasted cardio 7 days a week for 10 weeks! Personally, i would do the bare minimum cardio that you can if you want to preserve muscle. start with less cardio and gradually increase it if you find your not shifting fat. Also, if your working out twice a day 5 days a week then are your sure your eating enough..? for me, your diet wouldnt touch the sides  . Good luck man


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> No, i dont think you need to up the cardio. You will get extremely bored doing 45mins fasted cardio 7 days a week for 10 weeks! Personally, i would do the bare minimum cardio that you can if you want to preserve muscle. start with less cardio and gradually increase it if you find your not shifting fat. Also, if your working out twice a day 5 days a week then are your sure your eating enough..? for me, your diet wouldnt touch the sides  . Good luck man


Thanks for your feedback G.E.S.R. No boredom for me, I have lots of "cardio media" to keep me going & Im not someone to turn my back on hard work, if thats what its gona take. I do want to preserve as much muscle as possible, but Im also sick of never being able to see my abs, so its a hard line for me to walk mentally. I cant sit back & hope my diet will do the trick, I need to take every step possible to give myself the best chance of looking half decent. The pic uve used for your profile is what Im trying to achieve, abs out looking good etc. Are you natural? Do you maintain that level of BF all year round?

I agree my daily intake of food doesnt seem like much & I am hungry all day, but if you check my marco's Im gettin 275g's protein, 100g carbs & 75g of fat each day. During a cut I was under the impression that being hungry is just part of the process?


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Raeno said:


> Thanks for your feedback G.E.S.R. No boredom for me, I have lots of "cardio media" to keep me going & Im not someone to turn my back on hard work, if thats what its gona take. I do want to preserve as much muscle as possible, but Im also sick of never being able to see my abs, so its a hard line for me to walk mentally. I cant sit back & hope my diet will do the trick, I need to take every step possible to give myself the best chance of looking half decent. The pic uve used for your profile is what Im trying to achieve, abs out looking good etc. Are you natural? Do you maintain that level of BF all year round?
> 
> I agree my daily intake of food doesnt seem like much & I am hungry all day, but if you check my marco's Im gettin 275g's protein, 100g carbs & 75g of fat each day. During a cut I was under the impression that being hungry is just part of the process?


You are very determined which is awesome! I'll be honest mate im not an expert on diet/macros etc so i am not going to give you advice on that as it will probably be wrong advice! Just make sure you keep protein high!

yes, i keep the same bf all year round, i dont count macros etc, i just kind of know what i need to eat to stay lean, all trial and error. I find it hard to eat what i should though as i am in the Army, Infantry, which means i go on exercise living off ration packs for weeks! sucks. We also do a hell of a lot of phys which keeps the fat off, and its all high intensity stuff so my advice to you would be maybe try some other form of phys every now and then too, it will shock your body too if you thrash yourself up some hills 

as i have said before you are very determined so i think you will do well. Any other questions then fire away bro!

jack


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> You are very determined which is awesome! I'll be honest mate im not an expert on diet/macros etc so i am not going to give you advice on that as it will probably be wrong advice! Just make sure you keep protein high!
> 
> yes, i keep the same bf all year round, i dont count macros etc, i just kind of know what i need to eat to stay lean, all trial and error. I find it hard to eat what i should though as i am in the Army, Infantry, which means i go on exercise living off ration packs for weeks! sucks. We also do a hell of a lot of phys which keeps the fat off, and its all high intensity stuff so my advice to you would be maybe try some other form of phys every now and then too, it will shock your body too if you thrash yourself up some hills
> 
> ...


High protein, check! Well Id love to say I aint a little envious of your 365 condition, but it is what it is, maybe if I did as much phys as you did, I'd look as you do. Always admired peeps like yourself, just how you manage to look good while in the Army (ie not in control of what you do from day to day, what you eat, how much you sleep etc). My whole day is geared towards maximising my chances of gaining lean mass & trying to keep BF levels down. As I said your not in control of your day & you still look better than I.

MUST WORK HARDER!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Raeno said:


> High protein, check! Well Id love to say I aint a little envious of your 365 condition, but it is what it is, maybe if I did as much phys as you did, I'd look as you do. Always admired peeps like yourself, just how you manage to look good while in the Army (ie not in control of what you do from day to day, what you eat, how much you sleep etc). My whole day is geared towards maximising my chances of gaining lean mass & trying to keep BF levels down. As I said your not in control of your day & you still look better than I.
> 
> MUST WORK HARDER!


You'll get there mucker! my head is getting too big now anyway! also, i have had a small amount of help from my very recent, first AAS cycle...hope that makes you feel better


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> You'll get there mucker! my head is getting too big now anyway! also, i have had a small amount of help from my very recent, first AAS cycle...hope that makes you feel better


Thanks for being honest Jack.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Raeno said:


> Thanks for being honest Jack.[/QUO
> 
> Tbh mate the way you made out before you posted pics was like you were in **** state, your clearly doing something right going by your avi.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

looking at your diet again, how much protein is in your 9.30am and 12.30pm meals :S almonds and cottage cheese...


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

diet looks good to me and as for carbs i would personally keep them as they are until you plateau you dont want to go to low to fast cuz you cud isk losing muscle


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

james2011 said:


> diet looks good to me and as for carbs i would personally keep them as they are until you plateau you dont want to go to low to fast cuz you cud isk losing muscle


so almonds and cottage cheese is OK for a meal?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

james2011 said:


> diet looks good to me and as for carbs i would personally keep them as they are until you plateau you dont want to go to low to fast cuz you cud isk losing muscle


Okdokey. Thanks for the input James


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> Tbh mate the way you made out before you posted pics was like you were in **** state, your clearly doing something right going by your avi.


I am not one for bigging myself up & Im never happy with how I look. Used to be 16stone when I was 16, so grew up being the fat kid. Mentally Im still a fat kid, so its hard for me to accept compliments which I suppose means I cant really give a true evaluation on how I look. I'll always verge on the negative, Im an eternal pesamist (which I find serves me well in life!)



GymEatSleepRepeat said:


> looking at your diet again, how much protein is in your 9.30am and 12.30pm meals :S almonds and cottage cheese...


Check the JPG mate:



34g of Protein @ 9:30 & 12:30. 28 from Cottage Cheese & 6 from the Almonds. I was thinking of adding about 20g of Maxiraw WPC in with the cottage cheese. Boost the protein by about 10-15g. Never tried it & not sure how chocolate cottage cheese would taste. I'll give it a whirl this weekend & let you know. Can already see issues with mixing it properly, but I'll have a crack


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Raeno said:


> I am not one for bigging myself up & Im never happy with how I look. Used to be 16stone when I was 16, so grew up being the fat kid. Mentally Im still a fat kid, so its hard for me to accept compliments which I suppose means I cant really give a true evaluation on how I look. I'll always verge on the negative, Im an eternal pesamist (which I find serves me well in life!)
> 
> Check the JPG mate:
> 
> ...


Oh i see mate well take a compliment from me, your alot better than you think you are!

Obv im no nutrition expert but surely if your trying to retain as much muscle as possible then you would need more protein in these meals? I`ve always used the rule of minimum 40g protein per meal. Just realised your a veg-e! mate hat off to you, there is no way i would be able to get enough protein without animals


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Question regarding electrolytes:

Ive seen a coulple of electrolye type drinks, most recently a little sachet of powder that you add to water. During my cardio sessions (which Im doing to drop bodyfat & Im on a cut diet) Im producing quite a significent amount of sweat. I totally saturate the T-shirt & boxers Im wearning plus a towel I use to catch drips & wipe myself down. Even my socks are wet when Im done. With me dropping so much sweat do I need to start taking in a electrolyte supp? I drink at least 4-5 ltrs of water per day, more inc other fluids (Tea, Coke Zero etc) which isnt new, Ive been doing that a for a few years now (suprising how much you can drink when you always have a bottle on to hand). I dont restrict Sodium & take a serving of Solgar male multiple each day (see JPG for breakdown of micronutrients).



So, should I start taking an electrolyte replacement type drink?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Added some more protein to meals 2 & 3, more cottage cheese  Im eating nearly 1kg of this stuff per day now, good job I like it. Ive also switched to using only 50mls of milk for my pre-bed shake, makes a lovely "pudding/mouse", throw in some cinnamon & its money 

Revised diet:



Updated leg shot, after cardio this morning:



I can defo see a difference from 16 days ago:



Motivates me to keep going  Cant for the life of me find my SD card, so I still havent taken any proper pics. Gona get a cheapo digicard 2nite from Asda & hopefully take some proper pics this weekend (not like I havent said that before). 43 more days to go


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Another little update:

Here's a back shot from 21 days ago:



And here one from Friday just gone (4 days ago):



The pics were taken in different locations, so the lighting will be different but I think (hope) it still shows progression. 41 days of cardio done, another 38 to go.

Leg shot: (also taken on 5th July)



Anyone ever competed in a BNBF show? Im thinking of doing it next year but would appreciate feedback. I know my arms (Tri's more than Bi's) & shoulders are weak/need to be brought up. I also think my legs are quite "up & down" so would like to add more outer sweep/overall size. Also my left "teardrop" seems smaller than the right, any ideas how I can bring that up to match?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Little update:

Did another comparsion pic. Top pic was taken 06 July, bottom pic was taken 20 July (I know the angles are slightly off. Again, lesson learnt) Not sure I can see any difference really. If anything I think my back looks better in the top pic. :confused1:



Ive also pulled the carbs (brown rice) from my 3:30 meal. So no "proper" carbs for me, other than post workout. Probably too late to make a difference, only got 23days left now. Should of pulled them 2 wks ago. Latest diet below:



One question: as Ive pulled the brown rice from 3:30, should I add fats to my last meal before bed to make up for the lost Kcal's? Fat loss is my goal

I dont think Im gona achieve the look I wanted for 19th August, but its a learning process & Im glad Ive done it. I now know if I do want do the BNBF show next August I'll have to go <100g carbs p/day & probably have work up to 2hrs cardio per day (one session in the AM, one in the PM, after weights), for around 16wks. Something I keep telling myself is "progress can only be measured from your starting point to where you are today". I know I look better now than I did at the start, so I should be grateful for that. Still doesnt stop me wanting more tho, which serves well to motivate my fat ass outabed in the morning


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

I wasnt really sure what to expect, when posting on here but I presumed more feedback than I have received to date? Maybe Im doing something wrong?

Food for the week: (Cooked each Sat. Rice is seperated into 100g portions & frozen, veg is kept in fridge all week & eaten daily, eggs are pealed & refridgerated, they keep all week):



And I too a (sort of) full body snap this weekend:



The pic shows the lack of symmetry between my right & left quad. The pic below shows it better:



I have never been some one that chooses isolation movements over compound. I heavily favour squats when it comes to leg workouts, some past sessions have consisted of only back squats. I really believe squats are THE best movement for quads. That being said I cant ignore how differently my quads have built. The right legs looks good (to me) but lefty seems to lack the seperation (& size?) of righty. I have never worked my right leg more than my left, so Im a little puzzled how Ive come to possess two totally different quad's? Id be alot happier with the overall look of my legs if lefty looked like righty.

Anyone else have a similar issue? Id like to bring lefty up to match righty but I dont like the thought of doing one legged squats!? Any suggestions from anyone? Would this lack of symmetry hold me back if I did a BNBF show?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Time for another update. This time with a lot more pics, all taken 03 August 2012, straight after training Chest. Hopefully this will give a better overall picture of where Im at, as opposed to just posting a rear double bicep all the time!



Im not totally happy with where Im at but I think the pursuit of perfection never ends. 64 days done, another 13 to go.

Hopefully I have provided enough pictures to get some feedback. My questions are:

1) How much leaner will I need to be, in order to compete & not make a fool of myself?

2) As I have 12months til Im due to compete, what do you see as my main weakness's/what should I work on? (I think Triceps & Calves)

Weird question: do I appear leaner from behind than the front? I could be totally wrong but I think the whole back side of my body is leaner than the front side. I can see a lot of detail in my back etc but I cant really see my abs. This is the best ab shot I have, which isnt really great:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello 

Good luck with competing!

Don't u get fed up of cauliflower and broccoli though? Lol

It's odd actually you haven't had much feedback... Do you have much input into other threads? If you don't perhaps that's why, people may not realise you're here!


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't u get fed up of cauliflower and broccoli though? Lol


Honestly, no. At the start is was a little monotinous but the longer Ive dieted & the hungier Ive become, anything tastes good. Re feedback (or lack of) I'll comment on other threads anytime I feel I have something useful to add. That said, considering I joined UKM before you did (according to the avi stats) my post count is a mere 60, compaired to your 2833!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Raeno said:


> Honestly, no. At the start is was a little monotinous but the longer Ive dieted & the hungier Ive become, anything tastes good. Re feedback (or lack of) I'll comment on other threads anytime I feel I have something useful to add. That said, considering I joined UKM before you did (according to the avi stats) my post count is a mere 60, compaired to your 2833!!


Yeah I post a lot... And I can't remember how many pages long my journal is... But it is mainly [email protected] banter lol. If you take an interest in other people progress and if it's even saying 'looking great' or whatever people will talk to you back and take an interest in what you're doing


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeah I post a lot... And I can't remember how many pages long my journal is... But it is mainly [email protected] banter lol. If you take an interest in other people progress and if it's even saying 'looking great' or whatever people will talk to you back and take an interest in what you're doing


Good advice Ms Woodham, I shall comment more & hopefully others will find me. Selfishly, what Im looking for is another pair of eyes/others opinions about how I look. Didnt think it would be hard to find, negative or positive. I have a hard time evaluating myself, still think like Im a fat kid. Ive got some old pics on my laptop at home, I'll upload them too, so peeps can see how fat I was when younger (16 stone when 16), & where I started from before the cut


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Got some pics together showing my condition pre cardio & diet:

February this year (Snowboarding in France). This is about the normal condition Ive kept for the last couple of years





Below is from september last year. I did a poor version of a cut diet, without any cardio. Well, as you can see from the pic it didnt work:



So this is the first time in about 5, maybe 6 years when Ive stepped up & done a proper job of tring to loose body fat. This little manual treadmill based adventure has given me a taste of what it may take to get really lean, stage ready. To say Im looking forward to next year is an understatement. Im already thinking about returing from holiday, increasing Kcals & getting some serious training in. Try to grow for 8 months & cut for 4 & on that note anyone know where to find some Triceps? Im on the lookout for some!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

C'mon u lot this guy genuinely wants a hand!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Triceps - dips, close grip bench, skullcrushers.

Those 3 as heavy as you can will pack on some tricep size...

I would leave the cables and rope attachments until you get some size on them.

Good luck bro


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Hartman. I've always had problems gettin anything out of my Triceps. Dont "feel" them, as I do other muscles. I feel Ive developed a great mind & muscle connection with my back, legs, chest & shoulders. Only recently Ive made the connection with Biceps too, but I havent bridged the gap with Triceps, yet. My training partner has some of the best looking arms Ive ever seen (his biceps have split peaks all year round & along with THICK Triceps) & he's been schooling me with his methods. Which is the reason we started training together: I wanted arms, he wanted legs & the rest is history. He's now squatting 3.5 plates & my Bi's have come up so we work well 2gether 

C.G. bench in particular is a movement I feel all in my chest & a little shoulders, but little Tricep activation, which must be something to do with either my form or bio-mechanics. Your suggestion of leaving the isolation moves til I pack some mass on is something I totally agree with & that is the total opposite to what Mr Sick Arms does! I'll try your suggestion tho mate. Thanks for the input


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright bud, your looking like your making some good progress and looking pretty cut at the moment, I can't really give you advise because you blow me out the water, with training and the way you go about things (very focused)

Probably the only thing I can add is a bit of encouragement now and again, but good luck :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lol Kay has just made this the second most popular journal 

Hello raeno! X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you want this moving to the journal section mate ?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking good in the pics on page 3 mate. Lots of definition in the quads!

For triceps I like to do close grip benc, skull crushers and one handed cable pull downs(no attachment just hold the acctual cable) Only recently started doing the one handed pulls and I love them. I do them at the end of my workout as a bit of a 'burn set', tris feel really tight and pumped afterwards.

Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's better


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Quads look sick.

You need to shave your chest you hairy Cnut 

Ive found Weighted dips and overhead Extension movements (rope/cable/db/ez bar etc) have bought my triceps up alot these last few months, and going to failure on strict pushdowns to burn them completely.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Do you want this moving to the journal section mate ?


Would get seen more there mate, rather than hiding in the depths of the natural section. :thumbup1:

Also x2 on the hairy area haha, it would make a huge difference to your chest definition. Even just a trim or grade 1.

You mentioned BNBF so I guess you will bic it sooner or later anyways.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Raeno said:


> Thanks for the advice Hartman. I've always had problems gettin anything out of my Triceps. Dont "feel" them, as I do other muscles. I feel Ive developed a great mind & muscle connection with my back, legs, chest & shoulders. Only recently Ive made the connection with Biceps too, but I havent bridged the gap with Triceps, yet. My training partner has some of the best looking arms Ive ever seen (his biceps have split peaks all year round & along with THICK Triceps) & he's been schooling me with his methods. Which is the reason we started training together: I wanted arms, he wanted legs & the rest is history. He's now squatting 3.5 plates & my Bi's have come up so we work well 2gether
> 
> C.G. bench in particular is a movement I feel all in my chest & a little shoulders, but little Tricep activation, which must be something to do with either my form or bio-mechanics. Your suggestion of leaving the isolation moves til I pack some mass on is something I totally agree with & that is the total opposite to what Mr Sick Arms does! I'll try your suggestion tho mate. Thanks for the input


Have you tried weighted dips? I find these an excellent mass builder for the triceps and you will definatley feel it!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

You don't eat meat!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeno said:


> Thanks for the advice Hartman. I've always had problems gettin anything out of my Triceps. Dont "feel" them, as I do other muscles.


Go full ROM(range of motion) on all pressing movements and you should feel your tris heating up bud :thumb:

ohp, db, bench...etc


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Wow.......................What did you do Ms Woodham?



Kaywoodham said:


> That's better


Well whatever you did, many thanks. Was starting to think I was doing something wrong forum wise, or that Im simply not worth commenting on!? Never been very confident about my body & the lack of feedback made me think bad things. Thanks again 



Craigyboy said:


> Alright bud, your looking like your making some good progress and looking pretty cut at the moment, I can't really give you advise because you blow me out the water, with training and the way you go about things (very focused)
> 
> Probably the only thing I can add is a bit of encouragement now and again, but good luck :thumb:


Thank you sir. I feel Ive made more progress in the last 2-3 weeks than during my whole cut. Which roughly corresponds with me removing my carbs pre workout. Always suspected I would have to go reasonably low with my carb intake, I seem to be a carb sensitive kinda guy. Probably something to do with me not eating protein for about the first 15-16 yrs of my life!



RXQueenie said:


> Lol Kay has just made this the second most popular journal
> 
> Hello raeno! X


Hello to you too RXQueenie. Seems that Kay has been good to me :beer:



Milky said:


> Do you want this moving to the journal section mate ?


Iy, why not. Suppose it would it get more views over there. Since posting my most recent progress pics on Monday Ive had 476 views & no feedback at all, well til Kay worked her magic (thanks again!). Seems the natties are a quiet lot, or they just dont like me!?



Steuk said:


> Looking good in the pics on page 3 mate. Lots of definition in the quads!
> 
> For triceps I like to do close grip benc, skull crushers and one handed cable pull downs(no attachment just hold the acctual cable) Only recently started doing the one handed pulls and I love them. I do them at the end of my workout as a bit of a 'burn set', tris feel really tight and pumped afterwards.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thanks for your kind words about my quads Sir. Legs is always something Ive seen as my thing. Within "Team Natural" (our 4-5 strong team of mates from the gym) each member has his strengths & Ive made sure mine are my legs. Not very often I see a decent set of legs these days & I didnt want to add to that statistic. Now I need to bring my calf development up to match my quads, then Im on my way to a decent set of pins  Thanks for the advice on Triceps. Im gona try all the suggestions received & see if any produce the results Im after. Time to play around & find the formula



C.Hill said:


> Quads look sick.
> 
> You need to shave your chest you hairy Cnut
> 
> Ive found Weighted dips and overhead Extension movements (rope/cable/db/ez bar etc) have bought my triceps up alot these last few months, and going to failure on strict pushdowns to burn them completely.


Seems like my time spent in the power rack squatting wasnt for nothing then  I know, I know, I need to shave the wig. I know its bad, it could almost be considered offensive. From a side view Ive got a good 1" of depth on it, which aint good. Ive seen some clippers in Argos for £10 which I'll be purchasing this weekend & they will be my body clippers. Time for some Manscaping! I wanted to trim about a month ago, which would of given it enough time to grow back, so I can get another decent trim in before I go away on holiday. Rest assured the next progress pictures, which wil be the final installment will be without a wig. Mite even show a bit more definition?

I remember seeing a vid online with Dorian speaking about Triceps being a lazy muscle & only really working once the upper arm is overhead/stretched out. One movement that does seem to work for me is overhead DB Tricep extentions (both hands on one DB). So I think I may concentrate my efforts on overhead work + skulls + nailing the close grip benchpress.



Steuk said:


> Would get seen more there mate, rather than hiding in the depths of the natural section. :thumbup1:
> 
> Also x2 on the hairy area haha, it would make a huge difference to your chest definition. Even just a trim or grade 1.
> 
> You mentioned BNBF so I guess you will bic it sooner or later anyways.


Iy, Ive said yes to Milky's suggestion so I guess I'll just wait for him to move it? The shave will be goin down this weeknd, or next week. Either way, the next progress pics wont be as hairy. The BNBF show will have to wait til next year. Before I started cutting I thought if I got super ripped (which I havent) I could jump in2 the BNBF show (this Sunday in Manchester city centre). Well Im not lean enough so they wont receive my entry fee. Im still gona attend tho, see what the weight limits are for the Mens Novice classes, see who shows up this year/see the level of competition , give me an idea for next year.



Merouria said:


> Have you tried weighted dips? I find these an excellent mass builder for the triceps and you will definatley feel it!


Only ever done dips for chest but I will give them a go Sir. Many thanks

I know Ive mentioned it a couple of times already but many thanks to Kaywoodham for brining peeps to this thread. You've kinda made my day! Which is a stark comparison to yesterday: during my cut Ive been gettin up for 5AM & am normally on the treadmill for 5:10 latest. Yesterday I woke up @ 6:40, so no AM cardio. Could of punched myself in the face once I worked out what was going on & that I'd slept through 2 alarms. Ive only missed one day of cardio since I started & dont plan on missing any more than that. So I worked Bi's & Tri's lastnite as quick as I could, hottailed it home & jumped on the treadmill. I was so hungry, as Im used to an immediate PWO shake, then a meal an hour after. Stil, my meal tasted so good afterwards (who would of thought hard boiled yoke's could taste soo good!) & I was quite pleased & surprised to find my heartrate hit my magic 125 bpm quicker & was considerably easier to maintain than first thing in the morning.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

DigBick said:


> You don't eat meat!!


Thats right, no meat for me DigBick. :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah don't worry  nobody will think u aren't worth commenting on or dont like u, just perhaps a thread people seemed to of missed. People will respect and admire your dedication. I just didn't see it was fair that I get lots of help because I'm female and someone like you who is probably more dedicated to it than me wasn't getting any help. I just mentioned it last night on a thread everyone was commenting on that's all. Get it moved to journals section though defo


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I admire your dedication mate, its really impressive!  There was a thread on here a few weeks ago about someone who had no motivation to get up and go to the gym and was basically wanting people on here to motivate him, you are the exact opposite! :thumbup1:

Good luck with your goals.

You'll get plenty of support now people have found your thread


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

What's on the agenda today then Raeno? What have/will you be training today?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alright dude .

As their is a lack of nattys you get minimum views plus its in the wrong section so easily overlooked .

But since Kay highlighted your thread perhaps you will get help you need although if your training partner is so good then maybe you don't need help and just a little support instead ? Idk .

You don't eat meat which is fine if you supplement relevant vits/mins , a mate of mine is vegan and a top bodybuilder in my area so it is possible to be meat free and succeed .

So Kay said you wanted help , help with what ?

On my phone but will read later .


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

J H said:


> I admire your dedication mate, its really impressive!  There was a thread on here a few weeks ago about someone who had no motivation to get up and go to the gym and was basically wanting people on here to motivate him, you are the exact opposite! :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck with your goals.
> 
> You'll get plenty of support now people have found your thread


Never really thought of myself as being dedicated, I see my eating & lifting as a way to change what I didnt like about myself. I consider it a selfish endeavour really. Dedication sound more knoble than I feel. My motivation/reason for doing it: growing up the fat kid (there is always at least on in each bunch of friends) is no fun. I felt I missed out on many things (girls really!) due to being overweight. Fast foward 10+ years, I seem to have found a formula that works for me. And all I have to do is eat clean + hit the weights (which I really, really enjoy) + do some cardio..........its a deal!  Regardless of where Im at now, Im never happy, which is the best motivator I can think of. Some days I feel I havent made any progress at all & question all my endeavours/time & effort in the gym. It sounds daft but I'll be happy if/when peeps look at me (with clothes on & not flexing!!) & its obvious I train/workout. That thought makes me happy



Steuk said:


> What's on the agenda today then Raeno? What have/will you be training today?


Well Ste, I have completed my cardio this morning, while watching the next episode of breaking bad series 4 (cant say enough about how good this show is. If you havent seen it, I would highly recommend it). 2nites workout is the big one..................Legs  just had a whatsap off the greek (my training partner) to say he wont be coming 2nite so I'll be Han (solo!). Im thinking about maybe doing a squat only session, on those occassions I like doing 10 sets of 10. Hmmmmmmm, choices choices!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> Alright dude .
> 
> As their is a lack of nattys you get minimum views plus its in the wrong section so easily overlooked .
> 
> ...


I never said he specifically wanted help from you. Think perhaps you misunderstood what I was saying. When u said you wouldn't bother looking in the natty section I said that's a shame as people could benefit from your help and support. There wasn't anything inparticular or specific I was saying, it was just a general hey there's a guy over there and he could do with everyone's support.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> Alright dude .
> 
> As their is a lack of nattys you get minimum views plus its in the wrong section so easily overlooked .
> 
> ...


My TP is good but lacking knowledge. He is one of those freaks that just looks awesome, without really knowing what he's doing (nutrition wise). Gym wise he does what feels right in the gym & his instincts have served him well. I'll see if I can find a pic of him, so you can see how "un natty" he looks. If I didnt know him I would of instantly presumed he was on gear, but I know little to nothing about gear so what does my opinion count for!? I'd love to speak/type with another vege BB, other than Bill Pearl I havent heard of one. We can share quark recipes!!

The main help Im looking for is critique my physique.com. Ive always wanted to do a show but didnt think I was ready. Now Ive lost some bodyfat I was surprised to recieve positive comments from peeps @ the gym & if Im honest, I do look better than I expected. So thought it time to ask peeps who know what their talking about (you lot). My main questions are:

1) How much leaner will I need to be compete, so I dont get smoked

2) What are my main weaknesses I need to improve upon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBest bet is to go to a local show and see the standard then enter as you will look different on stage under the lights .

Deleted my post as this is a journal .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> I'll fcuk off then
> 
> I didn't misunderstand any of what you said and I sure as fcuk didn't take it as someone needs my help come on etc does a strongman know about getting lean .
> 
> ...


FFS ewen the only person coming out with the bs there is you. I wasn't being horrible in what I just said. You said Kay said you needed help, help with what? That made it sound like I had said he wanted help with something specific. Put your tampon back in.

Sorry raeno.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Raeno said:


> Thats right, no meat for me DigBick. :whistling:


I wasn't offering any of mines lol


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

DigBick said:


> I wasn't offering any of mines lol


Good. I dont want any! :lol:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

ewen said:


> BBest bet is to go to a local show and see the standard then enter as you will look different on stage under the lights .


Funny you say that, as that's what Im doing this Sunday. Well, I'll be attending the show, not entering but it'll give me an idea as what to expect next year. Ive found a link to the results/pics from the Scottish Regional show, which took place ealier on this year. Gives me/other peeps an idea of the level of competition:

Show report:

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/2012scottishreport.html

Pics:

http://www.bnbf.co.uk/scottishreport12/index.html


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Subbed - need to support a fellow natty! :clap:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Went round to my old mans last nite & got him to take a pic of me (still hairy!):



This cut is for my holiday (19th August) but Im honestly upset to be bringing this little adventure to, what I know consider to be, a premature end (ie nowhere near seeing lines in my ass yet). In the last 2-3 weeks I feel my body has really shifted in2 fat burning mode (since I dumped carbs from my pre workout meal). My work pants are dangerously close to falling off me & Im gettin colleagues asking me if Ive lost weight (their opinions dont matter to me, only that they've noticed a change). This is purely speculation as I dont know, (never done this before) but I think if I dieted & cardio'd for another 4-6 weeks, then I mite be gettin close to where I need to be for a show. After Sunday I'll be abit more clued up on the level of conditioning I need for a BNBF show (after I watch the North West show)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good Bigfoot  lol


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Looking good Bigfoot  lol


Sasquatch if you please!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you got some good responces. You are doing really well mate. Will follow this thread :thumb:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Glad you got some good responces. You are doing really well mate. Will follow this thread :thumb:


Why thank you Sir but not too much more to follow now. Im due for the final update on Friday, as Im flying to the you ess of aye on Sunday AM. Next update will feature significantly less body hair, as I finally purchased my body hair clippers last nite (TK Maxx £10!).

What do peeps think I should do upon my return from America? I created this thread to show my progress while trying to get lean for my holiday. After that my plan's for the next 12 months are clean bulk for 7 months, then cut for 4. All to get myself stage ready for next August's BNBF show. Should I keep adding updates to this thread, albeit with a misleading title? Or start another thread, titled accordingly?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Do you want this moving to the journal section mate ?


Oh & Milky, could you move this over to the journal section please. I would PM but I cant do that, or add a signature. How come?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Cheeky little half ass-attempt @ a lat spread:



Yes. That was taken in the toilet @ work. Yes. I am obsessed.

Full & final picture update will be uploaded tomorrow


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Who dis you get to take the pic btw? One of the office chicks? Haha


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Negative Ste. I took a vid & then extracted a still from that. Dont work with any ladies mate, unfortunately  But can you imagine the conversation!? "Could you just come in the toilets with me please & take a pic, while I hit a latspread, so I can post it on a forum, to show my fat loss progression". Peeps in work just think Im ill, as my clothes are hanging off me. They dont get it

Was gona post the whole vid but my pants are too loose these days & there's far too many pubes on show! Would like to post a vid showing me posing/flexing but I dont see many on here?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Raeno said:


> can you imagine the conversation!? "Could you just come in the toilets with me please & take a pic, while I hit a latspread, so I can post it on a forum, to show my fat loss progression". Peeps in work just think Im ill, as my clothes are hanging off me. They dont get it


Haha that's what I was gonna say mate.

Also if you wanna post a posing vid. do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

I got rid of the wig lastnite (lighter is for perspective):



Can you believe all that is just chest/torso hair!?

Sneaky peek of what lay beaneath:



Cant believe the difference its made  More pics will be taken tonite


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just seen this thread, looking good mate - especially now you've had a shave, can see a real difference.

I'd keep the journal updated as it's interesting to see bodybuilding from a different view - you being vegetarian and all. Best of luck with your goals.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Arghh I can't see on my phone!!! I will look later! Good job getting the razor out lol


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

billly9 said:


> Just seen this thread, looking good mate - especially now you've had a shave, can see a real difference.
> 
> I'd keep the journal updated as it's interesting to see bodybuilding from a different view - you being vegetarian and all. Best of luck with your goals.


Thanks Billy. OK then, thats what I'll do. Would like to know how many members on here dont eat meat, I can feel a thread coming on! Would be nice to speak to other vege BB'ers, share what we do & tips/tricks etc


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

The quality is p*ss poor but thought Id post it anyway

Comparison between 5th August with hair, to 17th August with no hair:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow looking loads better! Difference a but of hair removal can make eh! Lol


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking even better now the rugs off mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Just took the final pics in the gym, after doing Chest. Ive gota edit the majority of the pics (aka hide my ugly mug) but I wanted to post, what I consider to be, the money shot:



I am happy....................with my back....................in that pose but the pursuit of pefection is far from over


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Okdokey. So the day has nearly come that Ive been working towards, my flight out to America leaves 2moro 11AM & the theme parks await  In truth, I wish Id had another 4-6 weeks to really get my bodyfat down lower, but it is what it is. As I keep telling myself, this has all been a learning experience & Im so glad Ive done it. My fat loss really seemed to increase when I pulled my carbs from my pre workout meal, which meant the only "proper" carbs I was gettin each day, was post training. I only follwed that protocol for the past 28 days, when Ive been dieting since the Jubilee weekend (unsure of date). At least Im armed with that info for next year. The year of competition  Hopefully if I go low carb for long enough, I mite be able to get away with only doing an hour of cardio a day, as opposed to two sessions (one AM first thing on an empty stomach, one PM after weights).

I feel better now, about myself, than I have ever done in the past. These past 70 odd days have totally validated the work Ive been doing for the past few years in the gym. Ive never come close to seeing my abs before, so for that simple fact, Im happy.

As this is the last installement of pics in this years cut saga, I went a little crazy with the camera . Forgive me :innocent: Was quite a funny experience tho: we took the pics in the gym so peeps are trying to workout around us, taking pics & me generally dripping sweat everywhere 

Front double, trying to do the vacuum pose



Front double, trying to "sit" on my abs. Everytime I get the abs right, I 4get to tense my quads



Another front double, trying the vacuum



FDB Vaccum



FDB, sitting on my abs, but 4gettin about the quads again



FDB, quads tensed but not really gettin the abs sat right



Finally! Then when I do get both flexed the pic turns out sh*t :thumbdown:



Front "relaxed"



Another "relaxed" pic



Most muscular



MM from the side. I liked how my abs looked



MM inc quads



MM again. Liked how my chest looked



Traps



Rear double. You can see how much work my calves need on this pic



RDB



Another RDB inc calves



RDB, tried to get a sense of depth



Rear Lat Spread. Probably my favourite pic 



Cant say enough for the postive comments/feedback Ive received since joining UKM. Im just pleased to be speaking to like minded peeps who get what Im doing & why Im doing it. Most dont. Your kind words have helped me believe in what Im doing, have faith & just get on with it. The site has now become my "number one site" & Im on here more than Id care to admit. I hope I havent bored peeps too much with too many pics. No doubt I'll post some post America pics when Im back. Im planning on traning in Golds when Im out there (cant wait!) so hopefully I'll have some cool pics. Take care all.


----------



## Luke1987 (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome bro. Can't wait to get back in there and be reunited with my sensai once this shoulder is fixed!!!


----------



## Xaph (Aug 19, 2012)

<Impressed! Really well done mate, I hope you smash the holiday!

And if you are veggie, then I'm seriously impressed! Not met any veggie before with any sort of muscle!

P.S I'm jealous of your leg definition. Awesome!


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Xaph said:


> <Impressed! Really well done mate, I hope you smash the holiday!
> 
> And if you are veggie, then I'm seriously impressed! Not met any veggie before with any sort of muscle!
> 
> P.S I'm jealous of your leg definition. Awesome!


Thank u sir & I can confirm 100% vegeterian


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lookimg fu*king fantastic mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> Lookimg fu*king fantastic mate :thumbup1:


Thank u milkman


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Luke1987 said:


> Awesome bro. Can't wait to get back in there and be reunited with my sensai once this shoulder is fixed!!!


Thats right bredrin. Get all fixed up & we can build you back up again. U started your injury thred yet? If not, get on it. I think Im going to Golds 2moro. I CANNOT WAIT!!

http://www.goldsgym.com/gyms/florida/st-cloud/1033


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Guess where Ive been today?......................





It wasnt the biggest Ive seen (only seen bigger online etc), but it was very well equipped & I had a really good back session.

Had to be done:



Ive also found lots of BB type goodies in the supermarkets:



Second day here I went to the local GNC & picked up these:



And the nice little hispanic man behind the desk gave me these for free:



I ended up with 6 days worth of fat burners + 5 servings of a pre workout + Amino drink. Thank you Hector!! So that little lot should do me while Im here. Im planning on trainig each body part once, which for me works out as 5 sessions, so the pre workout quantity is perfect. Golds was $10 for a day pass, which I thought is very reasonable too :thumbup1:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Loving the goodies!!!! Bet working out at golds was immense!!


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Loving the goodies!!!! Bet working out at golds was immense!!


Oh it was Ste. Even tho I was an English man in FL, everything just felt "right" in there. Loads of natural light, awesome equipment & well laid out.

Didnt really see any big dudes in there, in fact the best looking physique belonged to a female BB'er & she owned some awesome delts. The rest of the peeps in there were mostly out of shape & their training left alot to be desired. Just being in there motivated the hell out of me, couple that with feeling the need to show them American pussies how to train & the 90mins flew by in a blink. I did my normal back workout (mostly free weights), then used every single back machine they had. Kid in a sweet shop doesnt come close.

Ive been thinking about training @ Golds just as much as Ive been thinking about the theme parks. If Im being honest, probably a little more. Didnt do any research about Disney, Universal etc before I came away, where as I already worked out the closest Golds to the Villa  Same with finding a local GNC (General Nutrition Centre), which appeared to be like a H&B but catering more for lifters, as opposed to stocking prune juice etc. There is a max muscle nutrition store in Orlando, which I would of loved to visit, but probably best I didnt as I would of spent a fortune.

Havent managed to get back to Golds yet but I'll make sure I do before I come back home. If nothing else I need to get me a genuine T-shirt/vest etc. Was hoping to get there another 4 times but we worked out a rough schedule for theme/water parks yesterday & it appears each day will be quite full. Still, fingers crossed  Just need to workout what to train if I do get another chance to throw down with Joe. I think most would go for chest, but Chest has never really been a good body part for me. Im thinking its gone be legs & I'll try to take it as hardcore as I can. Would be very proud to say I squatted til I puked in Golds :thumbup1:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Today was Disneys Animal Kingdom, which was quite good but ate like a sparrow. After 10 hours of Animals the whole party was ready to leave & get some food. One of the couples from the group (13 of us in total) had been to Orlando 4 years ago & they knew of this little place near by:



Yes its a steak house. Yes Im a vege. However the deal is you pay for one plate of meat (ie steak, chicken, surf & turf etc) & the buffet bar is free (or inc in the price of the meat). So I paid $4.95 for the buffet only & after 5 plates of eggs + cottage cheese + salad I did something naughty:



5 different cakes (I think they were rainbow cake, lemon cake, choc cake, almond, & then peacon), whippy ice cream with granola & oreo bits, then the softest nicest cookies known to man. I didnt even come close to finishing the lot but I didnt expect to. Luckily I had eaten so much before hand all I managed was a taste of each (which is really all I wanted) but the whole group reported this is the happiest theyve seen me since we arrived. Could hardly stand up straight when I was done & needed to go for a little lie down in the rental prior to me driving us all back to the villa. Im hitting the pool for an hour 1st thing 2moro, as we still have waterparks to visit & it woud be nice to not feel like a total blimp


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Time for a little pic update:



Text will follow, but IHOPS calling my name!


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Did a little more shopping the yesterday. I ran out of protein bars so I did took another trip to the GNC. Luckily for me there is a shop on the same complex as Golds, rather than the one further a field I used the first time. The nice GNC lady even let me mix & match 12 bars (which equals one box) so I could try the whole range they had in store:



Nutritional breakdown:



Double bonus, as I bought more than X amount of individual items I qualified for a 25% discount. So the whole lot only cost me $22 (£13). When you think a box of bars in the UK is at least £20ish & we cant get Quest bars in the UK either. Big :thumbup1:

Yesterdays bad point was being asked to leave Golds  I was training in my flipflops, which I should of thought about before hand. Wouldnt of minded but it was the 3rd time Id been in there wearing them & no1 said anything before hand. I was doing shoulder presses on the most awesome hammer strength bench (it just felt perfect!) & one PT came up & asked if I had any other footwear. I said no, as I didnt. Another PT came up & told me I couldt be in training like that, he was ruder. Then after the lot of them a little pow wow the manager asked me to leave. But he was cool about it & refunded my money & gave me a free pass for the rest of the time Im in the USA, so I suppose it didnt work out too bad


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Went back to Golds today, this time with trainers, so I wouldnt get chucked out this time. :blowme:



I completed the shoulder session I started yesterday. Well, I did the whole workout again 

Started with the hammer shoulder press bench:



I presume peeps have seen these before (I havent) & I couldnt believe how good it felt. Perfect angle (IMO) & every rep was money. Smashed out 4 sets with 75lbs (no great weight but I was rolling solo). Hit some side laterals next, which has always been a weak movement for me, think I got up to 30lbs for another 4 sets, the last set being a dropset, 5lbs each time, til I got down to 10lbs. Then moved onto this:



Seen countless vid of the pro's using this machine & I was very excited to have a go myself. Again, I presume some of you have access to this machine on the regular but this was another first for me. Every rep was money, so I think I did 5 if not 6 sets.

Then I saw this & nearly spunked all over it 



Its fair to say my normal gym/regieme is mainly free weights so all these machines were blowing my mind. Did another 4/5 sets on that.

Then saw another machine Ive never used but seen on countless pro training vids:



That little beauty scratched my rear delt itch

Finished off with some behind the neck presses on the smoothest smith machine Ive ever used, but didnt take any pics. Everyones seen a Smithy before.

Took this about 15mis in2 the workout:



After all that I got back & chowed down on 400mls of egg whites (with cinnamon added), cooked up as pancakes. Should give me about 40gms of protein, plus two slices of Ezekiel bread (30g of carbs) with a decent helping of "power" peanut butter:



Then everyone else (Im on holiday with 12 others) went back to Universal Islands of adventure, which is the best theme park weve been to. But as its would of been our 3rd visit me & my lady elected to stay beind @ the Villa & have a chilled out day. Eating, sun bathing & appreciating the lack of chaos (there are 5 kids out of the 13 peeps, from 7yrs old to 12yrs). Really enjoyed today & Im planning on doing the same 2moro, but its finally time for the big one. LEGS!! Im planning on crawling out of Gold's when Im done :thumbup1:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Little piccie from yesterdays chilled out day:



Me, flexing everything for a pic...................never :whistling:


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Another day, another session at Golds

It was Leg day today & as per every other workout, it was excellent. Only down side was I only trained quads, didnt do my hams as I was in there for 3hrs. Could of spent another 2-3 hours in there playing on all the machines but I felt selfish: we've hired a 15 seater during our stay in Florida & when its sat in Golds car park no-one else can do anything as they have no transport. Last thing I wana walk back in2 is a bad atmosphere due to me spending too long in the gym, which Ive been told off for already. That said by it was probably a sensible time to leave, my quads were cramping hard just walking around the gym floor

Before I go on & bore peeps about the details of my workout, need to compliment the staff @ Golds. Like an empty headed idiot, I left my walled on the front desk. Unaware I went about warming up on the leg press. Next thing a PT comes over to me & asks "are you on vacation sir", I replied yes & he handed my wallet back to me. I was confused for a second, thinking this dude has the same wallet as me, then I realised what Id done. Low & behold, the $87 was still inside, along with my driving license, credit card & debit card. The dude swanned off sharpish but I went & found him & thanked him again. If id of done that in the UK, in my normal gym, there is not a chance the wallet would of come back to me.

Anyway, on with workout:

Started with this:



Set it off with 2plates, then 4, then 6, then 7, 8, 9 & stayed on 10 for 4 sets. Couldnt get 6 reps on the 4th so I stripped it down & moved on.

To this:



Worked up to 3plates a side for 4 sets. Ive never used any of these machines before & I couldnt believe how natural the movement felt on this machine

Next was:



Worked up from 1 plate, 2 plates etc through to 5plates. Started off doing both legs at the same time, but switched to doing one set on one leg, then giving myself 60seconds or so, then doing the other. Felt the movement more doing it that way

Quads were feeling pretty shakey by this point so I opted for normal, common o garden squats in the power rack. Only managed 2 plates a side & on the 3rd set I went down on the 8th rep...................& couldnt get out the hole  Left the serious leg work there & fired out 4/5 sets on the leg extention, again, when I couldnt get more than 6reps I knew I was done. Thanked the dude on reception again & left to guzzle down my post workout shake in the car. My legs were cramping hard on the drive home. By the time I got back to the villa, it was hard to jump down out the bus. Each time I put my foot down to walk/locked my knee out they cramped up. As the days progressed the pain has easied off some what. But its left me unable to get in2 a comfortable position & my quads just feel weird. I think Im in for some big DOMS 2moro, but thats OK 

The plan is to hit the gym early again 2moro & trains hams & calves. Then finish the holiday off with arms on Tues. I fly home on Tues nite @ 8:45 PM  I'll be sad to leave Golds behind. Ive really, really enjoyed training there


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Man, I need to get my self to golds. Looks quality!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Good work... Some serious equipment there too!


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Back in the UK now  Landed about 10am Weds morning. Hard to believe I was training in Golds, at the start of the week. Havent visited my regular gym yet & after being spoilt at Golds, I aint looking 4ward to it. But holidays cant last forever & I have my new goal to train for: The BNBF North West Regional Qualifier, start of Aug 2013.

Took these pics during my last 2 visits to Golds. Even tho Im back @ home now, I thought Id post them up anyway

Used little baby for Stiff Legged Deads. Obviously, its the perfect station for that (plus rows):



Did 4 sets of them. Only did 2 plates a side as I didnt have any wraps & my grip strength is woeful. Then moved onto a standard lying hamstraing curl machine, 4 sets off. Then moved on to this:



The machine was brilliant. Ive never been a fan of the sitting ham curl machines but this movement just felt so natural. If you look at pic2, the two black foam pads are free to move left to right along the length of the bar. Which for me meant I have a neutral distance (heels about hip width) at the top/max stretch of the movment, then at the bottom I could bring my heels in closer, which gave me a much stronger contraction. Then I did calves, but didnt take any pics as there was nothing special, just standard seated raises + standing raises.

Next day was arms. Bi's then Tri's

Did 4 sets of standing straight bar curls, then 4 sets of standing DB curls. plus 4 sets of preacher bench with the EZ bar. Then I went to play with the machines:



The tension was constant on the machine, no elbow lockout @ the bottom. The pump was ridiculous after 4 sets  Arms felt so tight, but it didnt stop me moving on to this:



Once again, this felt brilliant.

Then moved onto Triceps but no pics of anything as kept it basic with free weights & cables

Cant say enought about Golds gym, St Cloud, Florida. If anyone is lucky enough to be within driving distance during their holiday, get down there for a workout. You wont regret it.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad youve still been update this on your hols, it's been good reading and looking at the pics from golds! You should start a separate thread "the golds experience" haha.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Holiday & Golds are all but a distant memory now 

Without realising it, the thought/goal of the holiday kept me pounding the treadmill & doing my thing in the gym. It was excellent motivation. Took me a few weeks to adjust to normality upon my return & I think Im back to the old me, now the "holidays blues" have worn off.

This is the damage that Florida did:



If Im honest, the damage was mainly done once bak in the UK, as I wouldnt be walking around with my shirt off all the time, I indulged in everything I had denied myself. McD's, Peanut M&M's, Double Deckers, Dominos cookies, Thai, Chinese & Indian food, and that was pretty much all done in 5 days. But I feel I got it out my system & Im happy to eat relatively clean again.

So whats next? The 2013 BNBF Northern Regional Qualifier. Ive got 304 days til the show & 179 days til I start my diet. So the plan is to clean bulk, along with enjoying the occasional treat, til the 1st of April. April til August I'll be on lockdown (already told the GF we cant holiday til after Aug) & dieting hard. Im leaving 17weeks to get ready, so I should have more than enough time. Current off season cardio is down to 20mins, 3 times a week (Weds, Sat & Sun). And, for the first time Im gona try this Y3T traning system Neil Hill has created. Its basically a 4 day split, with 3 different weeks:

Week 1: mainly compound movements. 8-10 reps

Week 2: isolation & compound movements. 12-14 reps

Week 3: "total annihilation" week. Drop sets, giant sets, strip sets, super sets. Reps anything from 20-50

After week 3, return to week 1. Repeat the whole thing 3 times (9 weeks in total). Take the 10th week off. Upon return, start the whole 9 week cycle again. Ive got PDF's for all 3 weeks if any1 wants them?

Here's the link for the training system on BB.com:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/y3t-neil-hill-9-week-hardcore-video-trainer.html

So far Ive completed the week 1 legs workout & was pleasantly surprised. Really enjoyed the workout & legs are nice & sore afterwards. Its chest 2nite & I cant wait  I'll try to post my feedback once Ive gone through each week of the Y3T. Ive also taken "off season" pics before I started Y3T for a frame of reference, so I can compare in 6months time, be good to know if Ive added any mass. Anyone else ever tried Y3T?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

First week of Y3T completed.

I was surprised by how sore it left me. Every muscle group, with the exception of shoulders, got a decent amount of DOMS during the 48hrs following the workout. The only intensity technique allowed is rest pause, which I thought Ive used in the past, but in reality I didnt use it correctly. RP for me was waiting til I failed, then trying to eeeek out another 1-2 reps. In the Y3T vids, it appears they stop short of failure & start the RP much earlier than I have done previously (dont wait to fail 100%, employ the RP around 70% capacity). It worked out for me like this, when my rep range was 8-10: Reps 1-5 = continual tension reps, pison like, then pause @ the top of rep 5, the following reps 6, 7 & 8 would be completed individually, with a pause after each. Felt really good & gave me an excellent technique to extend the set, without needing someone else to help me (Ive switched to training solo, I prefer it that way).

I completed day 1 of week 2 last nite but was a little dissapointed as I didnt work out the weights correctly & didnt go heavy enough. Wont make the same mistake tonight. Will comment back when week 2 is all done


----------

